# Clam Legend XL Thermal - My initial thoughts



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)




----------



## litg8r (Feb 7, 2007)

Not trying to hijack your post, but I’ll add a review. I have a Clam Legend XL Thermal and like it. I’ve found that I make use of all of the fishable area. Between two rod holes, one or more sight holes at times, heater, leg room, sonar and fish bucket, it’s perfect. While the tub is thicker than the old clams, it’s certainly no Otter. However, I tow mine behind a snowmobile and it seems durable enough. The dual use (hand pull or machine tow) Clam tow bar is nice and detaches easily. I installed the Clam minnow bucket, corner tray and battery bracket for the light bar, as well as the Otter folding rod holder. These accessories are useful, reasonably priced and easily installed.

There are some downsides to it though which I compare to the Otter than I sold. The tent size is too small which resulted in rips in the front bottom corner seams. Clam replaced the tent under warranty with assistance from Frank’s (love that place). Otter tent sizing is more generous so you don’t run into that problem. The poles are on the small size, stick and can bend- another warranty replacement. Otter poles are solid square tubing that slide like glass. The Clam pole spreader is cheap and required bolstering with new, stainless hardware. The Clam pole locks don’t always work well and their hardware rusts. Bottom line- Clam should use the 1 1/4” tubing in its Jason Mitchell line of flips for the Legend shanty and be more generous with tent material. Overall, I’ll give it a 7.5/10.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

litg8r said:


> Not trying to hijack your post, but I’ll add a review. I have a Clam Legend XL Thermal and like it.


Not a hijak at all that's why we're here, to discuss...Thanks for adding to it! Very fair assessment.


----------



## PerchPro3 (Jan 15, 2018)

They make a Jason Mitchell Legend XL Thermal.


----------



## Prouder02 (Sep 10, 2014)

Good video. This has helped me narrow my search for my future one man. Didn't realize the added fishable sq footage is essentially dead space. Looks like the kenai pro is a go for me.


----------



## Walleye87 (Jan 17, 2014)

litg8r said:


> Not trying to hijack your post, but I’ll add a review. I have a Clam Legend XL Thermal and like it. I’ve found that I make use of all of the fishable area. Between two rod holes, one or more sight holes at times, heater, leg room, sonar and fish bucket, it’s perfect. While the tub is thicker than the old clams, it’s certainly no Otter. However, I tow mine behind a snowmobile and it seems durable enough. The dual use (hand pull or machine tow) Clam tow bar is nice and detaches easily. I installed the Clam minnow bucket, corner tray and battery bracket for the light bar, as well as the Otter folding rod holder. These accessories are useful, reasonably priced and easily installed.
> 
> There are some downsides to it though which I compare to the Otter than I sold. The tent size is too small which resulted in rips in the front bottom corner seams. Clam replaced the tent under warranty with assistance from Frank’s (love that place). Otter tent sizing is more generous so you don’t run into that problem. The poles are on the small size, stick and can bend- another warranty replacement. Otter poles are solid square tubing that slide like glass. The Clam pole spreader is cheap and required bolstering with new, stainless hardware. The Clam pole locks don’t always work well and their hardware rusts. Bottom line- Clam should use the 1 1/4” tubing in its Jason Mitchell line of flips for the Legend shanty and be more generous with tent material. Overall, I’ll give it a 7.5/10.[/QUOTE


----------



## Walleye87 (Jan 17, 2014)

litg8r said:


> Not trying to hijack your post, but I’ll add a review. I have a Clam Legend XL Thermal and like it. I’ve found that I make use of all of the fishable area. Between two rod holes, one or more sight holes at times, heater, leg room, sonar and fish bucket, it’s perfect. While the tub is thicker than the old clams, it’s certainly no Otter. However, I tow mine behind a snowmobile and it seems durable enough. The dual use (hand pull or machine tow) Clam tow bar is nice and detaches easily. I installed the Clam minnow bucket, corner tray and battery bracket for the light bar, as well as the Otter folding rod holder. These accessories are useful, reasonably priced and easily installed.
> 
> There are some downsides to it though which I compare to the Otter than I sold. The tent size is too small which resulted in rips in the front bottom corner seams. Clam replaced the tent under warranty with assistance from Frank’s (love that place). Otter tent sizing is more generous so you don’t run into that problem. The poles are on the small size, stick and can bend- another warranty replacement. Otter poles are solid square tubing that slide like glass. The Clam pole spreader is cheap and required bolstering with new, stainless hardware. The Clam pole locks don’t always work well and their hardware rusts. Bottom line- Clam should use the 1 1/4” tubing in its Jason Mitchell line of flips for the Legend shanty and be more generous with tent material. Overall, I’ll give it a 7.5/10.


Are they ripping because when you pull it up the ice rips it ?i just bought this shanty hopefully tit doesn’t rip on me . I hope I won’t regret buying it.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## litg8r (Feb 7, 2007)

No, mine never ripped from pulling it up through snow or frozen slush. The hem came unsewn at the bent porch support poles because the tent was undersized in that area, causing extreme tension on the seams when the shanty was set up. Eventually it ripped open but had nothing to do with ice or snow. Check the tension in your seam stitching when you set it up and if it's not too tight, you'll be fine. Mine was a just a lemon, I'm sure.


----------



## Walleye87 (Jan 17, 2014)

Could you post a picture of part where yours ripped so I can get a better look so I know where to check mine out?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## litg8r (Feb 7, 2007)

This is my only photo-


----------



## Walleye87 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Here is a side by side picture with an old fish trap and a new Legend XL.


----------



## Walleye87 (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice and bigger!


----------



## matt93pgt (Jul 30, 2008)

is there any difference between the new ice team legend xl thermal and the scheels exclusive legend Xl thermal?


----------



## Walleye87 (Jan 17, 2014)

matt93pgt said:


> is there any difference between the new ice team legend xl thermal and the scheels exclusive legend Xl thermal?


Witch one is the scheels exclusive legend xl thermal?


----------



## litg8r (Feb 7, 2007)

https://www.scheels.com/p/clam-jason-mitchell-legend-xl-thermal-shelter/71992112212.html


----------



## Walleye87 (Jan 17, 2014)

litg8r said:


> https://www.scheels.com/p/clam-jason-mitchell-legend-xl-thermal-shelter/71992112212.html


There isn’t a difference that I can see just the color scheme/brand is all


----------

